# New Kits Tomorrow



## shawkins (Aug 28, 2010)

I have three rabbits which are bread to have kits tomorrow.  I put nest boxes in their pens on Thursday (two days ago) but the moms to be have dug out all of the bedding we put in the boxes.  I built the boxes from plywood with hardware cloth bottom, lined the bottom with cardboard and filled the nest with yard litter (grass, leaves, etc.  same as we use in the chicken coop/laying boxes).  The rabbits have dug out all of the litter and even pulled up the cardboard so that the only thing left is hardware cloth.  Dont want the new kits lying on hardware cloth, what should I do?


----------



## missy_cbell21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this the first litters? I think most does rearrange the boxes, just watch and see what they do. You may need to keep filling the box for them if it's their first litters. With my doe's first litters I check them every few hours through the night. You could also zip tie the card board too the bottom of the box. Good luck!


----------



## shawkins (Aug 28, 2010)

these are not their first litters, but they are mine.  these rabbits were given to us by a friend and this is the first time I have bred them.  I intend to keep adding bedding to the boxes and that is all i know to do.  thanks


----------



## jenlynn4 (Aug 28, 2010)

they usually like timmothy hay in there nest boxes.  Not only will the use it to make a burrow nest but they and the babies will munch on it too.


----------

